# Moving to Tampico



## Enochius (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi all, I will be moving to Tampico in July for probably 3 years or so for a job. My fiancé is making the journey with me. My fiance has her masters degree in education and there is an American school in Tampico that we are hoping she can get a job at. My question is, does anyone know the requirements for an American to teach in Mexico and if she can't teach is there a way for her to find another job? I've read that it's hard for immigrants to find work in Mexico. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your company will have to provide specific information for you to take to the Mexican consulate to apply for your work visa. They cannot help your fiancée. She will have to apply on her own and meet the financial requirements for a Residente Temporal visa, unless she can arrange with a school to hire her and provide the required information and support for her visa. Otherwise, she might have to come to Mexico as a tourist for up to 180 days at a time; leaving and re-entering each 179 days. She could not work in that status.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Your headline "Moving to Tampico" reminds me of that old movie, Some like it Hot.......good luck


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Enochius said:


> Hi all, I will be moving to Tampico in July for probably 3 years or so for a job. My fiancé is making the journey with me. My fiance has her masters degree in education and there is an American school in Tampico that we are hoping she can get a job at. My question is, does anyone know the requirements for an American to teach in Mexico and if she can't teach is there a way for her to find another job? I've read that it's hard for immigrants to find work in Mexico. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you!


The income required by the government in order for her to receive a visa to live/work in the country is probably higher than she would earn teaching in Tampico. And living in Mexico on a tourist card is a violation of the regulations, IMO. Verify the possible salary at the school. With so many Mexicans in that part of the country looking for work I think it's unlikely she would find work paying the necessary amount doing something else, in order to qualify for a proper visa.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> The income required by the government in order for her to receive a visa to live/work in the country is probably higher than she would earn teaching in Tampico. And living in Mexico on a tourist card is a violation of the regulations, IMO. Verify the possible salary at the school. With so many Mexicans in that part of the country looking for work I think it's unlikely she would find work paying the necessary amount doing something else, in order to qualify for a proper visa.


If you have a formal job offer from a Mexican school or company, that should be sufficient to be eligible for receiving a Residente Temporal visa that gives you permission to work. These kinds of visas have no minimum income you have to receive.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

longford states"And living in Mexico on a tourist card is a violation of the regulations,"

I wish longford would show an Official Mexican Gob. website that show a regulation where a person can not make a border run every 180 days for a new FMM while living in Mexico. 

He has made this statement before and never has produced any regulation, show me!


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> longford states"And living in Mexico on a tourist card is a violation of the regulations,"
> 
> I wish longford would show an Official Mexican Gob. website that show a regulation where a person can not make a border run every 180 days for a new FMM while living in Mexico.
> 
> He has made this statement before and never has produced any regulation, show me!


I agree with chicois8. I have met many foreignors in Queretaro who do just that every 179 days and know of many in Chetumal who whisk to Belize as well. Maybe Longford just is using the thought process that a tourist card means you are just visiting and at some point you need to return home, but not only for just a day or two.


----------

